# How many people have you had sex with?



## Jamipat (Dec 2, 2011)

0


----------



## Perpetual Motion (Feb 20, 2013)

I have not have sex with anyone in my life yet.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

zero, cuz im a loser boy


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

2, only kissed 1...
x_x


----------



## deadgirlrunning (Jul 7, 2012)

What counts? lol jk


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

You mean how many at the same time? 2 girl massage. I see you have 9+ as an option. I could not afford a 10 girl massage. lol.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

mezzoforte said:


> 2, only kissed 1...
> x_x


:um


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

2.......yay
And 1 of those guys fd me up for life


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

6


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

One but she was desperate and not that attractive. So I consider it zero, one would be someone who actually wanted me.


----------



## Levibebop (Feb 15, 2013)

Zero and still kicking!


----------



## impulse81 (Feb 20, 2013)

Now that would be telling! Lol..pity the options weren't a lot higher! Hehe x


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

> 2, only kissed 1...
> x_x


you must be the straight to buisness type.


----------



## impulse81 (Feb 20, 2013)

Me?,I'm not straight to the business lol,I'm older an wiser lol


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Goopus said:


> One but she was desperate and not that attractive. So I consider it zero, one would be someone who actually wanted me.


----------



## hmnut (Aug 8, 2011)

mezzoforte said:


> 2, only kissed 1...
> x_x


You become more and more intriguing.


----------



## impulse81 (Feb 20, 2013)

*how many*

:b x


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

kenny87 said:


> you must be the straight to buisness type.


Lol! It wasn't really like that. xD We were just unsure how to kiss and too shy to initiate.


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

five hundred and thirty two.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

mezzoforte said:


> Lol! It wasn't really like that. xD We were just unsure how to kiss and too shy to initiate.


 Too shy to kiss but not too shy to merge genitals? Huh.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

scarpia said:


> Too shy to kiss but not too shy to merge genitals? Huh.


Yup. Kissing seemed more awkward somehow lol.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

None. And hopefully only one.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

kissing requires bringing the faces in close frontal proximity with each other. but having someone look at you is the thing that typically leads to awkwardness and anxiety. the face conveys the attention (it contains the eyes). this is why it might be less easy to initiate than some other intimate thing (i'm sure once you did start kissing, if you could manage to, it would get easier though).


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

About 350


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

more than 1 less than 5


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

creasy said:


> About 350


Are you serious. I'm wondering what these guys secret is to picking up chicks.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Never kept count.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

jimity said:


> Are you serious. I'm wondering what these guys secret is to picking up chicks.


He's completely serious.


----------



## Yori (Feb 15, 2013)

enfield said:


> kissing requires bringing the faces in close frontal proximity with each other. but having someone look at you is the thing that typically leads to awkwardness and anxiety. the face conveys the attention (it contains the eyes). this is why it might be less easy to initiate than some other intimate thing (i'm sure once you did start kissing, if you could manage to, it would get easier though).


Enfield, your IQ is not 67. Reading your posts... just no. And yeah, I know someone doesn't have to be drooling and hitting themselves in the head to be that retarded (is that even a sign? xD) but you're not that retarded. This post in particular displays some thinking skill that appears above that level too...


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

I never leave the house therefore zero 

gettin laid means socialising alone with zero social status. so Kind of not possible for me


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

25+((45*3)/4)+17-75.75


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

Yori said:


> Enfield, your IQ is not 67. Reading your posts... just no. And yeah, I know someone doesn't have to be drooling and hitting themselves in the head to be that retarded (is that even a sign? xD) but you're not that retarded. This post in particular displays some thinking skill that appears above that level too...


i want to return the compliment and say that this particular post (your above post) displays some thinking skills that are clearly above that level too (especially the parenthetical remark). now, excuse me, i have some drooling and head-banging to do.


----------



## Yori (Feb 15, 2013)

enfield said:


> i want to return the compliment and say that this particular post (your above post) displays some thinking skills that are clearly above that level too..
> now excuse me while i go back to drooling and bonking myself in head.


That would be awesome. Imagine my finding you on the street like that and having to carry you inside my house B) Aww.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

Yori said:


> That would be awesome. Imagine my finding you on the street like that and having to carry you inside my house B) Aww.


and imagine if i had actually turned out to have been feigning mental illness in order to attract your attention and get in your house (because i knew you were especially sensitive to those who were harmless but mentally ill). now _that_ would be awesome, since i wouldn't be incapacitated in that narrative. you might be upset when you learned i faked it, but then i would just explain why i had to - because otherwise you wouldn't have noticed me. and then it would be sweet.


----------



## Yori (Feb 15, 2013)

enfield said:


> and imagine if i had actually turned out to have been feigning mental illness in order to attract your attention and get in your house (because i knew you were especially sensitive to those who were harmless but mentally ill). now _that_ would be awesome, since i wouldn't be incapacitated in that narrative.


Are you saying you would hurt me? 

OHH. LOL. You modified it. Either way I could pinch the **** out of your cheeks to my heart's content or something. or maybe just break your bones (in a hug, of course.)

I just realized how hilarious it would be if someone actually drooled and hit themselves in the head just to get someone's attention. xD. Oh god.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

Yori said:


> Are you saying you would hurt me?


no, but i recognize get in your house sounds intrusive. i had added another sentence to help clarify the intention.


----------



## Yori (Feb 15, 2013)

enfield said:


> no, but i recognize get in your house sounds intrusive. i had added another sentence to help clarify the intention.


What got me on your trail was how you said "now that would be awesome" or whatever you said. Something like that. And then you emphasized that you were not incapacitated! As in ABLE TO DO THINGS. LIKE KILL ME. D: I'm still onto you!


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

Yori said:


> What got me on your trail was how you said "now that would be awesome" or whatever you said. Something like that. And then you emphasized that you were not incapacitated! As in ABLE TO DO THINGS. LIKE KILL ME. D: I'm still onto you!


I didn't see how it could be awesome if i was a drooling self-injuring mess. you might like the idea of nurturing a wounded and defective animal, but i don't like the idea of being that animal. i want to be a fully-functioning decent human being, and certainly not one that would do any scary things. my, my you are quite excitable - first about an IQ score that didn't make sense, and now about the possibility of some dark twist in what was otherwise going to be a completely innocent story (and then there is the sensitivity to being touched component too..). i would tell you to calm down in a nice assuring way but i have a feeling that wouldn't work.


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

I am still a virgin so my answer would have to be zero.


----------



## Yori (Feb 15, 2013)

enfield said:


> (and then there is the sensitivity to being touched component too..). i would tell you to calm down in a nice way but i have a feeling that wouldn't work.


Heeee.........


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

I had to use my fingers and toes to count... :\


----------



## soulless (Dec 18, 2010)

2.5


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

soulless said:


> 2.5


Does the .5 indicate a limbless person?


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

0000000.0


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Zero, zip, nada, (0).


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm gonna bet the general consensus is gonna be zero.

What the **** do ya know! I'm right. Shocker, considering this site.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

0


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

Yori said:


> Heeee.........


THAT kitten. and human girl. i did notice this was on reddit so maybe you got it from there or someplace else, since it did receive like a million views.


----------



## Yori (Feb 15, 2013)

Ohhh. No, that's definitely not me. That girl looks full caucasian. I'm a mixed breed.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Zero


----------



## shyg1rl (Dec 9, 2012)

0


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm surprised at how many people voted 9+, considering the fact that this is a social anxiety site.


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

tbyrfan said:


> I'm surprised at how many people voted 9+, considering the fact that this is a social anxiety site.


I'm going to go out on a limb and assume some lied.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

Barette said:


> I'm gonna bet the general consensus is gonna be zero.
> 
> What the **** do ya know! I'm right. Shocker, considering this site.


I bet you're pretty disgusted with most of us guys here.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

just so you know, i selected 9+


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

Implicate said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb and assume some lied.


Might have been hookers/gigilo's they did it with.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

In a parallel universe I've already lost my virginity.
In this one, null as the possibility doesn't even exist so it can't be 0.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

galacticsenator said:


> In a parallel universe I've already lost my virginity.
> In this one, null as the possibility doesn't even exist so it can't be 0.


There as to be one parallel universe where I've lost my virginity.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

jimity said:


> I bet you're pretty disgusted with most of us guys here.


Thank you for that comment, I needed a good laugh.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> I'm surprised at how many people voted 9+, considering the fact that this is a social anxiety site.


"Once you pop, you can't stop!"


----------



## TastelessCookie (Mar 25, 2012)

4 :um


----------



## Nexus777 (Dec 1, 2012)

Voted 9+ if I count all the hookers and ****s


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

Eh, I'll be honest, worst thing that can happen is I am called a harlot or something of the sort, only my opinion of myself counts anyway!

I've had sex with 16 people. I explored my sexuality, and so long as one is safe about doing so I see no issue with that.


----------



## Rainlullaby (Dec 4, 2012)

I've had sex with one guy, my boyfriend of nearly seven years. 
I'm happy with one


----------



## 9mm (Feb 12, 2013)

O, and I will likely not be bedding any women any time soon.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

1


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

One~


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I've had around 10-12 partners. My social anxiety isn't bad once I find somebody to date...so I can usually 'seal the deal' so to speak.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

arnie said:


> "Once you pop, you can't stop!"


True


----------



## 9mm (Feb 12, 2013)

I find it absolutely baffling that someone with social anxiety can be having 9+ sexual partners.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

9mm said:


> I find it absolutely baffling that someone with social anxiety can be having 9+ sexual partners.


I don't, SA affects people in different ways and perhaps hooking up with someone isn't one of them and it instead affects them in other ways. Plus getting drunk would help a lot, if it's drunken one night stands.


----------



## O Range (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm having a hard time trying to search the corners of my brain for a clever way to say zero, so zero.


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

2...the good ex & the bad ex.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

14.545874+


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Nexus777 said:


> Voted 9+ if I count all the hookers and ****s


+1 lol


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

9mm said:


> I find it absolutely baffling that someone with social anxiety can be having 9+ sexual partners.


I have hardly any anxiety one-on-one with females. I've always felt a lot more comfortable being myself around women than I have around dudes. I think it's because my close female friendships I've had in the past have just been more rewarding/supportive than any close male friendships. Not to mention growing up I was raised mostly by my mom and was only really exposed to her small handful of female friends outside the immediate family. So I just feel more comfortable around women. Plus I'm not afraid to put the moves on on a date and it usually works out favorably. Approaching women for the first time is still kind of tough for me. Otherwise, my social anxiety is pretty horrendous...but I have learned over the years how to fight through it most of the time.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

AussiePea said:


> I don't, SA affects people in different ways and perhaps hooking up with someone isn't one of them and it instead affects them in other ways. Plus getting drunk would help a lot, if it's drunken one night stands.


Yea this...


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

:sigh 0.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

5


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Implicate said:


> Eh, I'll be honest, worst thing that can happen is I am called a harlot or something of the sort, only my opinion of myself counts anyway!
> 
> I've had sex with 16 people. I explored my sexuality, and so long as one is safe about doing so I see no issue with that.


 Always thought you were a dude.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

.25


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Zero :yay


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

Fidel Castro has had sex with 35,000 women.


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

nubly said:


> Always thought you were a dude.


I have to ask why everyone assumes I am male?

Not to derail this wonderful thread!


----------



## Catty (Jan 4, 2010)

Six


----------



## lovecookies (Aug 11, 2011)

one


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

One


----------



## KangalLover (Dec 26, 2012)

2
payed for both.


----------



## RyanE1991 (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm 21 yr old and 0, I'm extremely embarrassed by this, there is so much pressure from society and friends it's unbearable at times, it doesn't help when you are smothered everyday by love stuff on the TV and radio and in the street, do me a favour and switch on the radio and listen to how many songs have the word love in, so it's constantly drilling into my head about what I am missing out on and it makes me depressed


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

1.0


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Ten. I suddenly feel really cheap for some reason. And used. And abused.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh God, not the number question again... Let's just say I can count it on two hands. Probably regret half of them, don't think the number of partners count so much as the number of times you actually do it.


----------



## coloredcreative (Jul 1, 2010)

2. I thought we weren't allowed to bring up the topic about sex in the relationship forum?


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

1


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

69, give or take a few hundred


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> 69, give or take a few hundred


If we take a few hundred, you'll never lose your virginity.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Well at least i can go to a 1 lol, though I feel it may stay there for another 25 years.


----------



## fleur (Nov 25, 2011)

Two.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Power level over 9000


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

5 people, unless i had a drunken or drugged night that i don't recall at all.



mezzoforte said:


> Yup. Kissing seemed more awkward somehow lol.


I not only find it awkward myself, but totally unnecessary. I'll never understand what people get out of kissing/making out.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> 5 people, unless i had a drunken or drugged night that i don't recall at all.
> 
> I not only find it awkward myself, but totally unnecessary. I'll never understand what people get out of kissing/making out.


Kissing is the bomb, dude.


----------



## Revan (Jun 28, 2009)

A big fat *ZERO*...pathetic, ain't it?


----------



## Jamipat (Dec 2, 2011)

coloredcreative said:


> 2. I thought we weren't allowed to bring up the topic about sex in the relationship forum?


I know yeah. Couple of hours later after I posted this thread, I realised that sex threads weren't really aloud in the relationship forum.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm afraid to say.


----------



## HeyJuliet (Feb 22, 2013)

I've dated and had several relationships, but I've always been saving myself for marriage.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

1. Myself.


----------



## beautifulblues (Jan 23, 2013)

*Three*

3..All sort of serious relationships....I am very sexually stimulated, but because of SA im usually limited to watching porn and using a my rabbit vibrator.


----------



## tickled (Mar 1, 2013)

Two


----------



## Dark Shines (Feb 11, 2013)

Just the one, but we were together for a long time.

I know I've had well under the average number of partners for my age, but I'm not ashamed of that. The way I look at it, is I'd rather have had one long term sexual partner I was really into, than ten one night stands with random women. 

Sex is better in a long term relationship anyways, you get to 'know' each other, feel comfortable in each other's company and you can dare I say it be more pervy with each other trying new stuff without worrying about negative reactions. :lol


----------



## thephantommenace (Aug 4, 2012)

zero but maybe i'll be raped in prison. i'm not sure what i'm going to go to prison for. i haven't decided yet but i've always wanted to rob banks. i just hope they don't find out i'm too much of a wuss to actually shoot anyone because then they won't be scared. oh, i'm just talking crap. i'm gonna shut up now and go climb back into my hole.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

0. Not that I'm complaining.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

pretty much everyone on SAS


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Brasilia said:


> pretty much everyone on SAS


----------



## hanzitalaura (Mar 3, 2013)

Not sure why but this thread made me think of a quote by George Carlin... "... I *never* *f****d* *a ten*, but one night, I *f****d* five twos." Hahaha.


----------



## tiredoflife (Feb 27, 2013)

Does yourself count as 1?


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

this thread literally makes me want to kill myself

and yet and still i cant stop myself from reading it


----------



## Forwhatiamworth (Mar 3, 2013)

Zero is a very lonely number. And i really want to change that.


----------



## Brandeezy (Dec 23, 2009)

Forwhatiamworth said:


> Zero is a very lonely number. And i really want to change that.


*Looks at location*

Me too.... opcorn


----------



## Xtina_Xposed (Sep 10, 2007)

Zero.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

ManOfFewWords said:


> If we take a few hundred, you'll never lose your virginity.


LOL


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Railroad Cancellation said:


> LOL


Haha *presents face and body with hands* "Clearly not."


----------



## ltrain (Sep 11, 2011)

10 but I have been with my girlfriend for 4 years so would probably be higher if not with her. Majority have been while highly intoxicated. For some reason hooking up with girls isn't too difficult for me when intoxicated


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Was I supposed to be keeping track?:b


----------



## SnakeEyes (Jun 27, 2012)

Only 2.


----------



## WannabeDifferent (Feb 22, 2013)

0.......sigh


----------



## jenlee (Mar 4, 2013)

Unfortunately, 0...

Not because I don't want to, I really really do! lol 

I have a horrible crush on someone right now (I've never felt so drawn to anyone before in my life) and have many impure thoughts about him, but I'm avoiding him because I think he likes me too and I feel like he can do better than a nutcase like me and I'm scared to let anyone in my weird little world. I'm working on me though and hopefully one day soon...


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

AussiePea said:


> Well at least i can go to a 1 lol, though I feel it may stay there for another 25 years.


OMG wutttttt?! You need to tell me everything! :clap


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

^You really would have Mr. Ospi reveal the most intimate details of his sexcapade(s) to you? :lol


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Railroad Cancellation said:


> ^You really would have Mr. Ospi reveal the most intimate details of his sexcapade(s) to you? :lol


Yes. :blank


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Railroad Cancellation said:


> ^You really would have Mr. Ospi reveal the most intimate details of his sexcapade(s) to you? :lol


AussiePea is Ospi???
._.

See this is why people need to stop banning me.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)




----------

